# Bsi fans riddle me this......



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

So apparently I was making up that I had no tren in my one rip. a friend of mine who got some bsi onerip from a total different source at a total different time and said it was good. I swapped him 1vial of mine for a vial of his, his is totally diff color to mine his is like a honey colour and mines more like a veg oil color, I'll take photos when I'm due my next jab (tomorrow night) today I woke up wet, my stairs have me breathing heavy I was sat in traffic with beads of sweat on my temples and top lip, bearing in mind all I have done is swap my vial for his, 1.5ml and this is the day after.....even after the jabi could taste it.... Now I know I have tren in me

The pip is still there and I have the ball/lump in my glute but I think this is my reaction to EO

So if you want to carry on telling me bsi is a super lab.... It's a bit inconsistent...... I've just picked myself up some GB tren and burr prop to take over when this decent vial runs out.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

maybe you got fake bsi first :whistling:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

kingdale said:


> maybe you got fake bsi first :whistling:


The first bsi I got, I got with some arimidex, and nap50s my mates face looked like he had been stung by bees repeatedly in his chin and cheeks so the nps was defo real, and the Adex definitely worked for me, my joints ached etc... So it was all off the proper bsi...


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Can we get pics of the vials side by side? Any difference in packaging etc? Would be good to know as theres loads of the stuff flying about.

Did you get no gains at all from the first vial?


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

Check these out, TMTE from the same source!! One is much thicker when you shake it.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Do people still buy BSI?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Do people still buy BSI?


after all these arguments over it I sort of want to try it.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im using bsi one rip and VAR and its def working. i dont have anything to compare the one rip to but have tren sides, sweatttttty, shallow breathing, bit snappy restless sleeping although i do get off fine, mad dreams i never had on test only. var feels on par with the prochem i used although the best VAR i ever had was BD


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> im using bsi one rip and VAR and its def working. i dont have anything to compare the one rip to but have tren sides, sweatttttty, shallow breathing, bit snappy restless sleeping although i do get off fine, mad dreams i never had on test only. var feels on par with the prochem i used although the best VAR i ever had was BD


What happened to your pct journal!? Lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

bsmotorsport said:


> Check these out, TMTE from the same source!! One is much thicker when you shake it.


2 different colours mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> What happened to your pct journal!? Lol


deleted it pal  was for personal reference really!

My last cycle was prop 300mg EW i swapped from fake Test E to the prop and ran it for around 7 weeks. did 5 weeks pct and a month off before starting this. probably not enough in some peoples eyes. ;'(


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> What happened to your pct journal!? Lol


He ripped it up:laugh:


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> So apparently I was making up that I had no tren in my one rip. a friend of mine who got some bsi onerip from a total different source at a total different time and said it was good. I swapped him 1vial of mine for a vial of his, his is totally diff color to mine his is like a honey colour and mines more like a veg oil color, I'll take photos when I'm due my next jab (tomorrow night) today I woke up wet, my stairs have me breathing heavy I was sat in traffic with beads of sweat on my temples and top lip, bearing in mind all I have done is swap my vial for his, 1.5ml and this is the day after.....even after the jabi could taste it.... Now I know I have tren in me
> 
> The pip is still there and I have the ball/lump in my glute but I think this is my reaction to EO
> 
> So if you want to carry on telling me bsi is a super lab.... It's a bit inconsistent...... I've just picked myself up some GB tren and burr prop to take over when this decent vial runs out.


I have Bsi Enathate and one was a lot thicker than the other, and mine was bunk, i suggested to my source there might be fakes but he assured me he gets it straight from Bsi iv'e been saying for ages there are some that say it is good, and more that say they believe there's has absolutely nothing in it, imo they are getting more orders thatn they where ready for, and not having enough raws and to keep the cash flow going just putting vials out with nothing or very low doses in it and then making batches as normal when they get the raws again, just speculation but it makes sense with all the back and fourth of it is great then next batch it is bunk


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

im using bsi one rip 1ml eod and gains are there

sex drive is through the roof as is aggression

im in no way associated with them and have nothing to gain just my batch is deffo spot on


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

I just got my tren/test today 2vials first time with tren to so cant wait im like a school girl so happy lol well even the test labs will have some kind of mess ups now and then and new labs are in a rush to sell alot and make a name (just like any lab) sometimes mistakes are made sure it can happen with big Pharma companys like


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

bsmotorsport said:


> Check these out, TMTE from the same source!! One is much thicker when you shake it.


hey u look loads like liev schrieber but bigger, maybe u should audition for the part of wolverines bro


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> im using bsi one rip 1ml eod and gains are there
> 
> sex drive is through the roof as is aggression
> 
> im in no way associated with them and have nothing to gain just my batch is deffo spot on


yeah with batch being the key word there...imo they are getting more orders than they where ready for, and not having enough raws and to keep the cash flow going just putting vials out with nothing or very low doses in it and then making batches as normal when they get the raws again, just speculation but it makes sense with all the back and fourth of it is great then next batch it is bunk...or they are being selective and giving good stuff to sources they know hsve been around and selling **** to sources they think they can get away with it with


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

bsmotorsport said:


> Check these out, TMTE from the same source!! One is much thicker when you shake it.


i have this batch too one looks slightly more dark than the other and the vials are slightly different


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

People need to realise that you will get bad vials etc from every underground lab.. They don't have a quality control like a pharmaceutical company.

People often say something is fake when in reality it is most likely underdosed. Generally, if a vial says it has a compound in it, it will, just how much of it is in there is another thing..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bsmotorsport said:


> Check these out, TMTE from the same source!! One is much thicker when you shake it.


when tren's involved theres usually always a slight difference in colour between batches, so wouldnt worry too much about the small difference in colour of those two vails.

nice to see they can measure liquid volume out lol. Looks like 11ml in one and 9 ml in the other ha.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Must of just been a bad batch. Check batch numbers


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Why does the rhetoric change from "BSI's tren is super high quality and perfectly brewed so there are no sides from it - no sides is a sign of good tren" to "oh, that must have been a duff batch" when the OP says he's now getting sides?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Well im about to start bsi test e this weekend and hope its ok as last thing i need is a c0ck like a butchers sausage half way through the tbol and test cycle


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Post up the batch number for the 2 different 1Rips.

I had 4 vials arrive today, I wanna know which is good and which is bunk to compare to mine


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I can totally tell when I am on tren.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

resten said:


> Why does the rhetoric change from "BSI's tren is super high quality and perfectly brewed so there are no sides from it - no sides is a sign of good tren" to "oh, that must have been a duff batch" when the OP says he's now getting sides?


No one said they didn't get any sides at all from their tren, that was just the stupid assummation made by those quick to jump on the bandwagon, there were always sides, just not as fierce as some others.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

What I find quite interesting is that everyone's favourite DNP seller has started to stock Marmite Labs products.

They pride themselves on selling good quality gear, and rightly so, so would they risk their rep by selling fake/bunk/underdosed items?

I've now got in my possession the following BSI gear: 1Rip, Test 250, Test P, EquiTren, mTren and mTren DS.

Once I've used it, I'll know myself whether its bang on or not. Until then there's for and against, and no reason not to believe either.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

Dux said:


> What I find quite interesting is that everyone's favourite DNP seller has started to stock Marmite Labs products.
> 
> They pride themselves on selling good quality gear, and rightly so, so would they risk their rep by selling fake/bunk/underdosed items?
> 
> ...


As i've said many a time on a friday night when we on the sambuka shots.

Get it down yer neck ! lol

Or in this case in your veins.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> As i've said many a time on a friday night when we on the sambuka shots.
> 
> Get it down yer neck ! lol
> 
> Or in this case* in your veins*.


 :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> As i've said many a time on a friday night when we on the sambuka shots.
> 
> Get it down yer neck ! lol
> 
> Or in this case in your veins.


in this case avoiding his veins would be my advice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> in this case avoiding his veins would be my advice.


I didn't mean an IV shot ffs !

Where do you think it all ends up anyway ? In your feet ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I didn't mean an IV shot ffs !
> 
> Where do you think it all ends up anyway ? In your feet ?


i know what u meant! had to be said though


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

boxinmetx said:


> yeah with batch being the key word there...imo they are getting more orders than they where ready for, and not having enough raws and to keep the cash flow going just putting vials out with nothing or very low doses in it and then making batches as normal when they get the raws again, just speculation but it makes sense with all the back and fourth of it is great then next batch it is bunk...or they are being selective and giving good stuff to sources they know hsve been around and selling **** to sources they think they can get away with it with


yes i did read you post hence using the word batch

and i actually recieved mine as free sample and am in no way a source/re seller


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Have decided to start my cycle early and am using BSI sust 250 and BSI prop 1ml eod then on to WC TNT.

Had them as a gift so I will give my opinion when I see some effects.

Heard a lot of mixed reports and I know quite a few people who are or will be using a range of their products.

Hopefully it's all good.

Also not had any pip after first 2 jabs unlike the T400


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> yes i did read you post hence using the word batch
> 
> and i actually recieved mine as free sample and am in no way a source/re seller


yeah the thing is new customers and mods on forums will get the good stuff for sure so when the complaints start coming in the lab says oh u can't be eating properly the mods are happy, they are sending out empties, there is no other answer and the good reviews are the ones with stuff in and bad reviews which are mostly saying it has no drug in it never mind it is underdosed are because of the empties, now they r in clear vials how will they hide the trenless vials?? everyone knows what colour tren is, the two vials next to each other show how drastically different they are and one has stuff in the other has nothing but oil


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Well im about to start bsi test e this weekend and hope its ok as last thing i need is a c0ck like a butchers sausage half way through the tbol and test cycle


and if i remember right u had the same batch and vials as mine and mone turned out to have no test in them what so ever, hope urs turn out different, but imo they are putting out some stuff but with a load of **** very underdosed or with no steroid in them at all, wont be the first or last time, u also go to ask why are they not willing to spend the money on security to protect their brand


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

boxinmetx said:


> yeah the thing is new customers and mods on forums will get the good stuff for sure so when the complaints start coming in the lab says oh u can't be eating properly the mods are happy, they are sending out empties, there is no other answer and the good reviews are the ones with stuff in and bad reviews which are mostly saying it has no drug in it never mind it is underdosed are because of the empties, now they r in clear vials how will they hide the trenless vials?? everyone knows what colour tren is, the two vials next to each other show how drastically different they are and one has stuff in the other has nothing but oil


Which forums mate because TBH l am a member of 4 other forums and this is the only one l have seen it really mentioned on, saw one thread on TM and that was it.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Dux said:


> What I find quite interesting is that everyone's favourite DNP seller has started to stock Marmite Labs products.
> 
> They pride themselves on selling good quality gear, and rightly so, so would they risk their rep by selling fake/bunk/underdosed items?
> 
> ...


running that many compounds at the same time how will u know if they are not underdosed pr crap?? and BSI will make sure ppl like mods get good stuff so when there are complaints they can use mods experience to back up the argument


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

boxinmetx said:


> yeah the thing is new customers and mods on forums will get the good stuff for sure so when the complaints start coming in the lab says oh u can't be eating properly the mods are happy, they are sending out empties, there is no other answer and the good reviews are the ones with stuff in and bad reviews which are mostly saying it has no drug in it never mind it is underdosed are because of the empties, now they r in clear vials how will they hide the trenless vials?? everyone knows what colour tren is, the two vials next to each other show how drastically different they are and one has stuff in the other has nothing but oil


I've not had any free BSI samples. I've managed to grow without using it. Shock


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I've not had any free BSI samples. I've managed to grow without using it. Shock


No me neither and curious to know who has or if its a different forum maybe..


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

boxinmetx said:


> and if i remember right u had the same batch and vials as mine and mone turned out to have no test in them what so ever, hope urs turn out different, but imo they are putting out some stuff but with a load of **** very underdosed or with no steroid in them at all, wont be the first or last time, u also go to ask why are they not willing to spend the money on security to protect their brand


Thats right mate so im glad you told me that before i jab,,,feck that


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, BSI has not sent me any freebees but WC did.

Not sure I would try BSI seems some guys were losing weight at only 1.5g a week, I hate the though of pinning 6 grams a week actually:lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

im not convinved my test E's properly dosed, 500mg PW for first cycle and no big sex increase, no real size or strenth gains ect, got gains during 4 week dbol kick start but not much since, other than standard weekly gains ect.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

boxinmetx said:


> running that many compounds at the same time how will u know if they are not underdosed pr crap?? and BSI will make sure ppl like mods get good stuff so when there are complaints they can use mods experience to back up the argument


I didn't say I was taking it all at once, I said that's what I've got.

If I was, I'd know if the OneRip had kicked in because the EquiTren will take a while to work anyway.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Dux said:


> I didn't say I was taking it all at once, I said that's what I've got.
> 
> If I was, I'd know if the OneRip had kicked in because the EquiTren will take a while to work anyway.


i mean about test, the ones complaining are the ones tsaking the stuff on it's own and will notice 100% whether they have excess amounts of horny hormone in them, the water based stuff doesn't get complaints, more than likely because they don't have to put much active compound in it for ppk to feel something, but there is something dodgy going on, imo putting out empties, in the original picture u can tell which one has tren in and the other look like a vial of oil, i won't waste any more time or money on the stuff, just waiting until my next appointment to confirm my suspicions that the tst 350 i got has no test in it


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

So BSI stands for Bull Sh1t Injections does it?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I've not been approached once with any kind of offer for anything since starting as a mod on here a couple of years ago - not seen it mentioned as going on by any other mods either and we all chat about stuff between us pretty openly. This idea that the mods are all in with the ugl's is just not true, not on this forum anyway.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> i mean about test, the ones complaining are the ones tsaking the stuff on it's own and will notice 100% whether they have excess amounts of horny hormone in them, the water based stuff doesn't get complaints, more than likely because they don't have to put much active compound in it for ppk to feel something, but there is something dodgy going on, imo putting out empties, in the original picture u can tell which one has tren in and the other look like a vial of oil, i won't waste any more time or money on the stuff, just waiting until my next appointment to confirm my suspicions that the tst 350 i got has no test in it


These blood tests have taken a ridiculously long time to produce results haven't they?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Cam93 said:


> im not convinved my test E's properly dosed, 500mg PW for first cycle and no big sex increase, no real size or strenth gains ect, got gains during 4 week dbol kick start but not much since, other than standard weekly gains ect.


Same with me, they lost my money and custom along time ago


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

dtlv said:


> I've not been approached once with any kind of offer for anything since starting as a mod on here a couple of years ago - not seen it mentioned as going on by any other mods either and we all chat about stuff between us pretty openly. This idea that the mods are all in with the ugl's is just not true, not on this forum anyway.


I'll give you a serving from my protein igf1 by usn if it will cheer you up


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Milky said:


> Which forums mate because TBH l am a member of 4 other forums and this is the only one l have seen it really mentioned on, saw one thread on TM and that was it.


i can't find hardly anything about BSI on other forums, not even anything worth reading, just seems every time some1 has a complaint there are people quick to jump in and defend it no matter which product it is, imo they aremaking sure real gear is sold to established sellers, or resellers, or mods, ppl giving good reviews and sending out very underdosed or empty vials, then when ppl complain they can say u don't know what ur on about, the ones that are experienced are rating the stuff... the ones saying give it 6,7 or 8 weeks until u know whether ur test is working are the same ones jumping in trying to defend the stuff, they wouldn't be saying that so they got another 6 weeks or so of selling with as little complaints as possible, but i can't find talk of it anywhere but here..


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> These blood tests have taken a ridiculously long time to produce results haven't they?


what do u mean??? i said peole are adamant their is no fakes and ppl are quick to defend it, ones who genuinely asked questions and where suspicious got inboxed...and my blood levels where 11.7nmol/L after taking the 1g before the test, and the follow up is in the first week of may and until then i'm using bsi test 350...and wasn't this ur first cycle?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> i can't find hardly anything about BSI on other forums, not even anything worth reading, just seems every time some1 has a complaint there are people quick to jump in and defend it no matter which product it is, imo they aremaking sure real gear is sold to established sellers, or resellers, or mods, ppl giving good reviews and sending out very underdosed or empty vials, then when ppl complain they can say u don't know what ur on about, the ones that are experienced are rating the stuff... the ones saying give it 6,7 or 8 weeks until u know whether ur test is working are the same ones jumping in trying to defend the stuff, they wouldn't be saying that so they got another 6 weeks or so of selling with as little complaints as possible, but i can't find talk of it anywhere but here..


So you haven't seen it mentioned anywhere but here, yet you've seen mods eating it and you know they're getting good quality freebies?

Which means you must mean the mods on here, so which mods are you claiming are getting the good freebies then?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cam93 said:


> im not convinved my test E's properly dosed, 500mg PW for first cycle and no big sex increase, no real size or strenth gains ect, got gains during 4 week dbol kick start but not much since, other than standard weekly gains ect.


I remember a 500mg test E cycle that had me make personal bests in my lifts, and all I could think about was sex, all the time, with any woman, fat, skinny, old, young, ugly, pretty, every single women some how or another was a turn on.

I often wondered to myself that I wanted to see every woman naked.

One reason as well that I really dont want to use anymore, it was super distracting speeding home every day from work to look at porn.

Priorities in my life were sick. :lol:



dtlv said:


> I've not been approached once with any kind of offer for anything since starting as a mod on here a couple of years ago - not seen it mentioned as going on by any other mods either and we all chat about stuff between us pretty openly. This idea that the mods are all in with the ugl's is just not true, not on this forum anyway.


Mate, that sucks, now I feel like sending you something from the States, not gear or anything but something you can not get there.

One of those silicone dolls might be a good thing:lol:

www.realdoll.com


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

dtlv said:


> I've not been approached once with any kind of offer for anything since starting as a mod on here a couple of years ago - not seen it mentioned as going on by any other mods either and we all chat about stuff between us pretty openly. This idea that the mods are all in with the ugl's is just not true, not on this forum anyway.


no we aren't saying ur approached, but saying UG labs will ensure ppl in the know aren't sold the bunk, because on forums randoms can complain and not many will listen, and more likely forget quickly, but if a mod gets sold crap u can bet the labs would be worried and more ppl would be put off, i mean ppl new to steroids or ppl they know they can get away with it will get sold crap if they have it


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> what do u mean??? i said peole are adamant their is no fakes and ppl are quick to defend it, ones who genuinely asked questions and where suspicious got inboxed...and my blood levels where 11.7nmol/L after taking the 1g before the test, and the follow up is in the first week of may and until then i'm using bsi test 350...and wasn't this ur first cycle?


You claimed weeks ago you were so convinced it was fake and you were having blood tests 'tomorrow' and you'd post the results up to prove BSI was bunk. That's what I'm on about as those tests haven't appeared have they?

Why on earth would you just inbox people? You're negative agenda is as blatant and false as all the positive stuff and just as annoying.

You claim the same people jump on all the negative stuff with excuses. Have you not noticed your doing the same with your complaining about BSI. You might pretend you're just having a debate but you're as transparent as the sellers.


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

bsmotorsport said:


> Check these out, TMTE from the same source!! One is much thicker when you shake it.


I've just started tren extreme from bsi and it looks the colour of the one on the left.... Are they both real or one bunk?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I remember a 500mg test E cycle that had me make personal bests in my lifts, and all I could think about was sex, all the time, with any woman, fat, skinny, old, young, ugly, pretty, every single women some how or another was a turn on.
> 
> I often wondered to myself that I wanted to see every woman naked.
> 
> ...


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I remember a 500mg test E cycle that had me make personal bests in my lifts, and all I could think about was sex, all the time, with any woman, fat, skinny, old, young, ugly, pretty, every single women some how or another was a turn on.
> 
> I often wondered to myself that I wanted to see every woman naked.
> 
> ...


yeah exactly i used 1250mg of the bsi stuff until the results showed my blood levels where low average and now until the next appointment i'm using the test 350 whic i also say is bunk, i'm dying to use decent stuff but might as well prove a point, iv'e done 4 jabs of the test 350 since i had it last week to get as much in me as possible and i bet my bloods are close to what they where the first time, and i don't care who it upsets if it comes back that this was bunk, i'll tell as many ppl as possible again


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Mate, that sucks, now I feel like sending you something from the States, not gear or anything but something you can not get there.
> 
> One of those silicone dolls might be a good thing:lol:
> 
> www.realdoll.com


Haha, wow that is scary lifelike at a glance... amazing.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Haha, wow that is scary lifelike at a glance... amazing.


Aren't they about 8-10k a time? You'd have to be pretty desperate you could go to Thailand or Russia and come back with 21 year old twins for less


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

boxinmetx said:


> yeah exactly i used 1250mg of the bsi stuff until the results showed my blood levels where low average and now until the next appointment i'm using the test 350 whic i also say is bunk, i'm dying to use decent stuff but might as well prove a point, iv'e done 4 jabs of the test 350 since i had it last week to get as much in me as possible and i bet my bloods are close to what they where the first time, and i don't care who it upsets if it comes back that this was bunk, i'll tell as many ppl as possible again


I've told you this before but people won't believe you mate, won't just take your word for it, unless you post the actual test results

Until then you will just come across as having an agenda.....


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> You claimed weeks ago you were so convinced it was fake and you were having blood tests 'tomorrow' and you'd post the results up to prove BSI was bunk. That's what I'm on about as those tests haven't appeared have they?
> 
> Why on earth would you just inbox people? You're negative agenda is as blatant and false as all the positive stuff and just as annoying.
> 
> You claim the same people jump on all the negative stuff with excuses. Have you not noticed your doing the same with your complaining about BSI. You might pretend you're just having a debate but you're as transparent as the sellers.


ur an idiot, did u miss something?? negative agenda?? how aboiut next time someone has bunk gear from any brand don't read the thread and find out for ur self...do i owe it to u to give u results??? no...i was going to but after al the arguing i thought fck it let them find out for themselves, so run along hope u don't get an abscess from sumones bunk


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

boxinmetx said:


> yeah exactly i used 1250mg of the bsi stuff until the results showed my blood levels where low average and now until the next appointment i'm using the test 350 whic i also say is bunk, i'm dying to use decent stuff but might as well prove a point, iv'e done 4 jabs of the test 350 since i had it last week to get as much in me as possible and i bet my bloods are close to what they where the first time, and i don't care who it upsets if it comes back that this was bunk, i'll tell as many ppl as possible again


You've not proven the 1st test result with scans of the results. And you won't prove the 2nd , all ppl will have is your word on it, and tbh, that means nothing to anyone.

Do you even lift ?


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I've told you this before but people won't believe you mate, won't just take your word for it, unless you post the actual test results
> 
> Until then you will just come across as having an agenda.....


Don't worry i'm having the second one in 1st week of may, and i'll be using test 350 until then, and once i get the results and post them to prove a point, then if i find any other brand to be bunk at the time i'll keep my mouth shut, sit back and watch them lose money or worse, like i said ppl like that can find out for themselves, let them keep hitting up abscess oil...and he was asking questions about it being his first cycle the other day so i'm not exactly gonna pay attention to his advice


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

hackskii said:


> I remember a 500mg test E cycle that had me make personal bests in my lifts, and all I could think about was sex, all the time, with any woman, fat, skinny, old, young, ugly, pretty, every single women some how or another was a turn on.
> 
> I often wondered to myself that I wanted to see every woman naked.
> 
> ...


LOL Look at the advert for boy toy dolls ! LOL The one of the left looks like she is one of the thunderbirds !


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> ur an idiot, did u miss something?? negative agenda?? how aboiut next time someone has bunk gear from any brand don't read the thread and find out for ur self...do i owe it to u to give u results??? no...i was going to but after al the arguing i thought fck it let them find out for themselves, so run along hope u don't get an abscess from sumones bunk


You've only started 5 threads, 2 about 'bunk' gear and almost every other post rubbishes BSI. What could possibly make an idiot think you had an agenda. Buffoon.

Oh and I did miss something, yes, your credibility and the proof you promised.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You've not proven the 1st test result with scans of the results. And you won't prove the 2nd , all ppl will have is your word on it, and tbh, that means nothing to anyone.
> 
> Do you even lift ?


not exactly experienced at how telling ppl results is done on forums, last time u went 4 blood for anything did the doctor hand u a piece of paper??? no he read off the screen didn't he??? and one person said they might not believe u if u don't post results AFTER i told them what the results where ...well wait and see simple,if he can give me a print off of last time and this time that will be two products from ur fav brand confirmed as ****e ....told u u can't wait to hang around and try discrediting peoples negative experiences, i ain't the only one that has noticed


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

boxinmetx said:


> Don't worry i'm having the second one in 1st week of may, and i'll be using test 350 until then, and once i get the results and post them to prove a point, then if i find any other brand to be bunk at the time i'll keep my mouth shut, sit back and watch them lose money or worse, like i said ppl like that can find out for themselves, let them keep hitting up abscess oil...and he was asking questions about it being his first cycle the other day so i'm not exactly gonna pay attention to his advice


Can you not get a hold of your last test results?

What exactly did you get tested for? I take it you're GP is monitoring something as I can't see him giving you repeated tests willy nilly....

I ask for a print off for any tests I have done so it should be easy to get them anyway mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

boxinmetx said:


> not exactly experienced at how telling ppl results is done on forums, last time u went 4 blood for anything did the doctor hand u a piece of paper??? no he read off the screen didn't he??? and one person said they might not believe u if u don't post results AFTER i told them what the results where ...well wait and see simple,if he can give me a print off of last time and this time that will be two products from ur fav brand confirmed as ****e ....told u u can't wait to hang around and try discrediting peoples negative experiences, i ain't the only one that has noticed


You don't have to see the doctor. I ask the receptionist at my GP's for a print out of every blood test I have taken. They have to give you one. It's your results after all.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Until you post proof its bunk just stfu, thanks.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> not exactly experienced at how telling ppl results is done on forums, last time u went 4 blood for anything did the doctor hand u a piece of paper??? no he read off the screen didn't he??? and one person said they might not believe u if u don't post results AFTER i told them what the results where ...well wait and see simple,if he can give me a print off of last time and this time that will be two products from ur fav brand confirmed as ****e ....told u u can't wait to hang around and try discrediting peoples negative experiences, i ain't the only one that has noticed


Not sure he said it was his favourite brand? And not mine either. You've forgotten to mention who the mods on this forum are that you know are getting the good BSI stuff too?


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> You've only started 5 threads, 2 about 'bunk' gear and almost every other post rubbishes BSI. What could possibly make an idiot think you had an agenda. Buffoon.
> 
> Oh and I did miss something, yes, your credibility and the proof you promised.


So if i have an agenda where is my threads bigging up and hyping other labs again?? and if u opened ur eyes u'd notice the first threads where doing a gear check followed by disappointment with the few bsi lovers saying where happy, then once i got to know the forum and noticed stuff and pushing and hyping and unnecessary defending of the brand i though i'd annoy the **** out of the ones doing it by telling people that ask questions about it MY negative experiences and making sure it doesn't get drowned out by the ones that aren't exactly subtle about praising the brand


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

bebe247 said:


> I've just started tren extreme from bsi and it looks the colour of the one on the left.... Are they both real or one bunk?


Not sure mate, the quantity differences made me look closer then the colour/thickness became obvious.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Not sure he said it was his favourite brand? And not mine either. You've forgotten to mention who the mods on this forum are that you know are getting the good BSI stuff too?


Again learn to read...did i say mods are affiliated?? NO...and cheeky monkey has used every product that people complain about, if ur selling gear (anonymously) from any brand and u know u have a batch with really bad pip or is underdosed u will make damn sure that mods of forums or resellers of people who command respect for their opinions will get the good stuff not the bad, that is common business sense, but if a weed who has just started lifting and knows no better and you have underdosed stuff to get rid of u can be sure the seller will shift the crap to him, don't pretend because steroids aren't a drug like heroin all of the dealers and labs have ur best interests at heart


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Until you post proof its bunk just stfu, thanks.


well don't read ppls opinions on whether it is bunk or not and take the chance of jabbing it urself


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

boxinmetx said:


> not exactly experienced at how telling ppl results is done on forums, last time u went 4 blood for anything did the doctor hand u a piece of paper??? no he read off the screen didn't he??? and one person said they might not believe u if u don't post results AFTER i told them what the results where ...well wait and see simple,if he can give me a print off of last time and this time that will be two products from ur fav brand confirmed as ****e ....told u u can't wait to hang around and try discrediting peoples negative experiences, i ain't the only one that has noticed


You aren't even worth typing back at anymore, obvious troll is obvious without proof.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Those realdolls are awesome. Especially the 'delux torso'. Just had my first ever [email protected] over a doll. And a amputee too!


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Mingster said:


> You don't have to see the doctor. I ask the receptionist at my GP's for a print out of every blood test I have taken. They have to give you one. It's your results after all.


See that is all i needed to hear, thanks, when i went there i assumed telling people the number he said to me was enough to add to the experiences like no effects, no sex drive, and every time i'd had them before there wasn't a problem so he just read off the screen, he said my test was low but not low enough to cause concern, because he was looking for something else and i'm having more done for that he said he would test again at the same time, not one person said what i needed to do, they just said well tell us what ur levels were


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

boxinmetx said:


> Again learn to read...did i say mods are affiliated?? NO...and cheeky monkey has used every product that people complain about, if ur selling gear (anonymously) from any brand and u know u have a batch with really bad pip or is underdosed u will make damn sure that mods of forums or resellers of people who command respect for their opinions will get the good stuff not the bad, that is common business sense, but if a weed who has just started lifting and knows no better and you have underdosed stuff to get rid of u can be sure the seller will shift the crap to him, don't pretend because steroids aren't a drug like heroin all of the dealers and labs have ur best interests at heart


I haven't at all, nor have I said I've used all the products that are suspect. So don't lie please.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You aren't even worth typing back at anymore, obvious troll is obvious without proof.


and ur hyping is worth listening to?? a thread could be filled with bad reviews but cheeky monkey will alsways be there like a shining light to say how great al lthe products are, and did i speak to u first??? exactly stfu


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> So if i have an agenda where is my threads bigging up and hyping other labs again?? and if u opened ur eyes u'd notice the first threads where doing a gear check followed by disappointment with the few bsi lovers saying where happy, then once i got to know the forum and noticed stuff and pushing and hyping and unnecessary defending of the brand i though i'd annoy the **** out of the ones doing it by telling people that ask questions about it MY negative experiences and making sure it doesn't get drowned out by the ones that aren't exactly subtle about praising the brand


Sure I believe you, which lab are you affiliated with again? You probably started the prochem and rohm close down rumours too, so your 4 competitors down with them, BSI and med tech!


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I haven't at all, nor have I said I've used all the products that are suspect. So don't lie please.


did i say ALL?? no learn to read


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> Again learn to read...did i say mods are affiliated?? NO...and cheeky monkey has used every product that people complain about, if ur selling gear (anonymously) from any brand and u know u have a batch with really bad pip or is underdosed u will make damn sure that mods of forums or resellers of people who command respect for their opinions will get the good stuff not the bad, that is common business sense, but if a weed who has just started lifting and knows no better and you have underdosed stuff to get rid of u can be sure the seller will shift the crap to him, don't pretend because steroids aren't a drug like heroin all of the dealers and labs have ur best interests at heart


No you implied it. Very strongly. As people with agendas do a lot.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

@boxinmetx I'm stoned so hope this makes sense. If you're saying BSI is bunk why are you still taking it? You mentioned you don't want people to risk getting sterile abscesses but you're willing to take the risk yourself just to help other people out?? :confused1:


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Can you not get a hold of your last test results?
> 
> What exactly did you get tested for? I take it you're GP is monitoring something as I can't see him giving you repeated tests willy nilly....
> 
> I ask for a print off for any tests I have done so it should be easy to get them anyway mate


how is 4 weeks later willy nilly?? and i'm not saying it is hard to get a print off i'm saying no1 told me i needed one the first time


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

boxinmetx said:


> and ur hyping is worth listening to?? a thread could be filled with bad reviews but cheeky monkey will alsways be there like a shining light to say how great al lthe products are, and did i speak to u first??? exactly stfu


Nope, more lies. I'll state that the ones i've used i've had no problems with. Which I am more than entitled to.

But the fact you are telling me to stfu just shows you are catching feelings ! Well dry your eyes m8, it's just the internet. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

boxinmetx said:


> did i say ALL?? no learn to read


lol yes you did ! Read it again slowly, or maybe we'll get someone who has crayons to draw it up for you nice and big.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> @boxinmetx I'm stoned so hope this makes sense. If you're saying BSI is bunk why are you still taking it? You mentioned you don't want people to risk getting sterile abscesses but you're willing to take the risk yourself just to help other people out?? :confused1:


not saying it is bunk i'm saying the batch of test enanthate i had was bunk ,and my source sent me some test 350 to replace it and guess what no increased sex drive, no oily skin, no acne, no nothing, and it doesn't take a genius to figure to tell u haven't got excess test in u, i wouldn't be taking it unless he had sent me it, i don't care what ppl do,l but the whole point of forums is to weed out ****e and if some one has bunk are they not supposed to say so??


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol yes you did ! Read it again slowly, or maybe we'll get someone who has crayons to draw it up for you nice and big.


Did I mention I'm stoned? Can I have some crayons?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> @boxinmetx I'm stoned so hope this makes sense. If you're saying BSI is bunk why are you still taking it? You mentioned you don't want people to risk getting sterile abscesses but you're willing to take the risk yourself just to help other people out?? :confused1:


Good points, and the answers are?

To prove a point? He hasn't got an agenda but he's willing to do a cycle with gear he has already proven is bunk and now claims causes abscesses as well because he's such a good forum member and wants to help everybody, lol, not because of his agenda

Don't make me laugh!!!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

boxinmetx said:


> how is 4 weeks later willy nilly?? and i'm not saying it is hard to get a print off i'm saying no1 told me i needed one the first time


You're not understanding! I was asking if you were getting tested for something other than to just check testosterone levels so you can tell if your gear is bunk or not!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

boxinmetx said:


> not saying it is bunk i'm saying the batch of test enanthate i had was bunk ,and my source sent me some test 350 to replace it and guess what no increased sex drive, no oily skin, no acne, no nothing, and it doesn't take a genius to figure to tell u haven't got excess test in u, i wouldn't be taking it unless he had sent me it, i don't care what ppl do,l but the whole point of forums is to weed out ****e and if some one has bunk are they not supposed to say so??


But if you think it's bunk why don't you stop using it and get some real test? That's all I'm asking.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> No you implied it. Very strongly. As people with agendas do a lot.


how is it saying they are affiliated, read the other post


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> Did I mention I'm stoned? Can I have some crayons?


Course you can, provided you don't try to smoke them  lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

boxinmetx said:


> i can't find hardly anything about BSI on other forums, not even anything worth reading, just seems every time some1 has a complaint there are people quick to jump in and defend it no matter which product it is, imo they aremaking sure real gear is sold to established sellers, or resellers, or mods, ppl giving good reviews and sending out very underdosed or empty vials, then when ppl complain they can say u don't know what ur on about, the ones that are experienced are rating the stuff... the ones saying give it 6,7 or 8 weeks until u know whether ur test is working are the same ones jumping in trying to defend the stuff, they wouldn't be saying that so they got another 6 weeks or so of selling with as little complaints as possible, but i can't find talk of it anywhere but here..


Ok you say that there's no other forums mentioning BSI

Then you say the mods are getting good stuff.

So that means the mods here are getting good BSI stuff.

So show me a post where any mod has promoted BSI on this board?

Or retract your slanderous statement.

That's your options I won't accept any bullsh!t 'oh no what I meant was' reply

You've stated clearly your accusation. Now justify it or retract it please.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Course you can, provided you don't try to smoke them  lol


I can't promise you that. I wish I could but I can't. Some custard creams and pint of milk then bed. I'll pick this thread up in the morning when it's been closed :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Ok you say that there's no other forums mentioning BSI
> 
> Then you say the mods are getting good stuff.
> 
> ...


My point I've made about 3 times exactly, he's already tried to retract that, and don't forget he's just taking the bunk abscess causing gear for the good of the forum!


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> But if you think it's bunk why don't you stop using it and get some real test? That's all I'm asking.


Because there are so many ppl defending it i think it is worth 3 more weeks just to prove a point and **** off the ones hyping it up and jumping on every thread saying how fabulous it is, there are a few ppl that really don't like it when threads like this one turn up, read the first few comments i'm not the only one noticing this, ppl have said they think it is ****, but they are soon forgot when the bsi brigade turn up on the thread saying how great it is, tjhey say we have an agenda or don't know what we are doing, yet when u say what lab are we hyping up then they can't give u an answer because there is no other brand we are saying it is great just ****ed of at wasting time and money and watching clowns get away with blatant (not as blantant any more) pushing


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Have decided to start my cycle early and am using BSI sust 250 and BSI prop 1ml eod then on to WC TNT.
> 
> Had them as a gift so I will give my opinion when I see some effects.
> 
> ...


Iv just started using the sust for my cruise and unlike the other stuff iv used i am completely pip free. First ever pip free jab iv ever had. Sigh of relief after months of using their test400 lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> Because there are so many ppl defending it i think it is worth 3 more weeks just to prove a point and **** off the ones hyping it up and jumping on every thread saying how fabulous it is, there are a few ppl that really don't like it when threads like this one turn up, read the first few comments i'm not the only one noticing this, ppl have said they think it is ****, but they are soon forgot when the bsi brigade turn up on the thread saying how great it is, tjhey say we have an agenda or don't know what we are doing, yet when u say what lab are we hyping up then they can't give u an answer because there is no other brand we are saying it is great just ****ed of at wasting time and money and watching clowns get away with blatant (not as blantant any more) pushing


Can you also point out the BSI brigade on this thread who have claimed its great, I must have missed them all. People are just bored with your constant claims which you never backup.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Kimball said:


> My point I've made about 3 times exactly, he's already tried to retract that, and don't forget he's just taking the bunk abscess causing gear for the good of the forum!


Well if something was in my opinion 'bunk' I wouldn't continue taking it but that's not the issue I have.

The issue I have is being accused of being biased towards BSI or in done way been influenced by them and so do all of the other Mods.

So a retraction please. Or evidence.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Well if something was in my opinion 'bunk' I wouldn't continue taking it but that's not the issue I have.
> 
> The issue I have is being accused of being biased towards BSI or in done way been influenced by them and so do all of the other Mods.
> 
> So a retraction please. Or evidence.


Agreed, that's personal choice but he's claimed several times that, basically, some of the mods on here are on the take, along with all his other claims but won't back anything up.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Ok you say that there's no other forums mentioning BSI
> 
> Then you say the mods are getting good stuff.
> 
> ...


First off if u haven't read all the posts u r missing the point, did i say u where affiliated or even allude to it?? no, i said if labs know they are selling stuff and it will end up in customers hands who happen to write journals or are mods, or people like pro bodybuilders, people who's opinions are actually noticed and respected the labs will go out of their way to make sure these types of customer have the best experience possible, you know like if a drug dealer was asked to give a sample before a lot of cash was handed over they give u uncut stuff...if they have a batch with bad pip and one with out they aren't going to not try and get the pip free stuff to their ones with the most power to give a negative review that will reach the most people, just like if a source has some vials of bunk and i noob approaches him he won't try getting rid of the crap to the one who doesn't know any better?? how is that saying mods are affiliated with a lab??


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Agreed, that's personal choice but he's claimed several times that, basically, some of the mods on here are on the take, along with all his other claims but won't back anything up.


not once did i say mods are on the take so learn to read


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

boxinmetx said:


> not once did i say mods are on the take so learn to read


Actually you did by allusion.

You said this was the only board that BSI was really discussed and bigged up.

Then you said this was allowed because mods are given free stuff to butter them up so they can say its good.

So make it clear. Are you saying that mods on here are pro BSI and are you saying that we have been given free stuff?

No long answer full of text speak please. Just yes or no.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Can you also point out the BSI brigade on this thread who have claimed its great, I must have missed them all. People are just bored with your constant claims which you never backup.


just like i'm bored of the muppets jumping on threads saying they have had no effects and them being told they are clueless or have an agenda, when they have spent time and money on the stuff and are getting told their experience is lies and means nothing.. u do know there is a sticky about bsi pushing??? and if u haven't seen the posts then aren't reading the relevant threads or are blind


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Actually you did by allusion.
> 
> You said this was the only board that BSI was really discussed and bigged up.
> 
> ...


see are u actually reading the posts///when did i say mods are receiving anything??? NEVER

when did i say hype was allowed?? never

and if u say i need a yes or no answer it means you aren't reading the posts which have stated numerous times it is nothing to do with mods, but down to labs trying to make sure customers that are respected don't end up buying crap, so how is that alluding???


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

boxinmetx said:


> see are u actually reading the posts///when did i say mods are receiving anything??? NEVER
> 
> when did i say hype was allowed?? never
> 
> and if u say i need a yes or no answer it means you aren't reading the posts which have stated numerous times it is nothing to do with mods, but down to labs trying to make sure customers that are respected don't end up buying crap, so how is that alluding???


You aren't very bright are you.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

boxinmetx said:


> see are u actually reading the posts///when did i say mods are receiving anything??? NEVER
> 
> when did i say hype was allowed?? never
> 
> and if u say i need a yes or no answer it means you aren't reading the posts which have stated numerous times it is nothing to do with mods, but down to labs trying to make sure customers that are respected don't end up buying crap, so how is that alluding???


I've read the posts.

I know what you are saying but you insinuate that moderators here are on the take.

So.

Yes or no

Are you accusing moderators on uk-muscle of being in collusion to push BSI products.

If you are evasive it's probably going to turn out bad for you. I don't mind if you answer yes or no. If yes I want to see evidence. I have no objection to opinions but I'm asking for a straight answer.

So

Yes i think moderators are on the take here

Or

No I don't accuse moderators of being on the take here.

You can cut and paste if you like.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> I've read the posts.
> 
> I know what you are saying but you insinuate that moderators here are on the take.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

My pip free ttme is almost clear.

I'm sweating like a pig on a night though.

Losing strength slightly on 3ml a week?

I'm losing bf and hardening up though.

I am on keto btw.

Not sure what to make of it all lol.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I've read the posts.
> 
> I know what you are saying but you insinuate that moderators here are on the take.
> 
> ...


No I don't accuse moderators of being on the take here.

And to be honest don't even know how you could reach that conclusion by saying you can bet people who's opinions are respected will more often that not, not be sold ****e, one mod said he was happy the one time he used a product and my point is no matter how bad a reputation a lab has got if they know someone within the industry that's opinion is respected they will try to ensure they don't end up with a bad experience simple, as that how is that evasive?? and there is hardly no talk of bsi on other forums that is a fact, and milky brought that up in another thread, there is even a sticky said there are members on her blatantly pushing the lab?? i don't get it?? and i only recall ever reading one comment where a mod has even used bsi, so don't understand how i am 'alluding ' to them being 'buttered up'


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


>


That didn't make sense on my tapatalk so had to open in the proper net lol

Maybe so but insert gif of ultimate warrior shouting 'I will have my answer' as a reply


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


>


so read the posts and try to explain where and when it say's i'm alluding to the mods being 'buttered up'


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> My pip free ttme is almost clear.
> 
> I'm sweating like a pig on a night though.
> 
> ...


You're losing strength on keto? I don't think you're gear is the problem! :laugh:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

How do i go about becoming a mod? all this free gear does sound very appealing.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

boxinmetx said:


> No I don't accuse moderators of being on the take here.
> 
> And to be honest don't even know how you could reach that conclusion by saying you can bet people who's opinions are respected will more often that not, not be sold ****e, one mod said he was happy the one time he used a product and my point is no matter how bad a reputation a lab has got if they know someone within the industry that's opinion is respected they will try to ensure they don't end up with a bad experience simple, as that how is that evasive?? and there is hardly no talk of bsi on other forums that is a fact, and milky brought that up in another thread, there is even a sticky said there are members on her blatantly pushing the lab?? i don't get it?? and i only recall ever reading one comment where a mod has even used bsi, so don't understand how i am 'alluding ' to them being 'buttered up'


I sum it up.

Because you don't think what your words mean before saying it.

2 of my fellow mods who are intelligent guys also interpreted what you said as I did. So did other members of the board.

So maybe you need to think a little before rambling on?

Whether your gear is bunk or not is another issue. If it is then that's terrible. But slandering moderators all with the same brush is not going to help your case.

Thank you for clarifying your stance though. Eventually.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> My pip free ttme is almost clear.
> 
> I'm sweating like a pig on a night though.
> 
> ...


How much weight have you lost so far and how much strength? still weighing up how to cut in a few months. Thinking maybe carbs pre and post workouts and thats it.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Sure I believe you, which lab are you affiliated with again? You probably started the prochem and rohm close down rumours too, so your 4 competitors down with them, BSI and med tech!


can u say anything more retarded than that???


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> That didn't make sense on my tapatalk so had to open in the proper net lol
> 
> Maybe so but insert gif of ultimate warrior shouting 'I will have my answer' as a reply




Best I could do!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

kingdale said:


> How do i go about becoming a mod? all this free gear does sound very appealing.


Actually we don't use it.

We make up fake IDs like 'Riptor' then 'RIPtor' people off on the board by promising gear that never arrives to the member and spunking the money on a pretend lifestyle of being flashy and extravagant. Then LAUUUUUGH at people who despite our warnings never to deal drugs or source on UKM then complain to us they've been ripped off by another member. Who we've made up. Lolololololololol mortal beings.

That's all made up of course. Sort of.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I sum it up.
> 
> Because you don't think what your words mean before saying it.
> 
> ...


well one of the mods liked the comment b4 saying u can bet sellers will try to ensure people who's opinion is respected don't end up with bunk. and my internet connection went down and b4 that couldn't understand how u could come to that conclusion


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

2nd one had me in stitches !


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

kingdale said:


> How much weight have you lost so far and how much strength? still weighing up how to cut in a few months. Thinking maybe carbs pre and post workouts and thats it.


Just under 10 kg in almost 6weeks.

It was a mini bulk into a cut though.

Only lost strength on main compound lifts really and only around 10kg off each.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Just under 10 kg in almost 6weeks.
> 
> It was a mini bulk into a cut though.
> 
> Only lost strength on main compound lifts really and only around 10kg off each.


Not bad really considering how much weight you have lost and its straight from a bulk.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Just under 10 kg in almost 6weeks.
> 
> It was a mini bulk into a cut though.
> 
> Only lost strength on main compound lifts really and only around 10kg off each.


Not bad really considering how much weight you have lost and its straight from a bulk.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

This is why I am glad I went Pro Chem.

Its like the Mondeo of the steroid world- practical, steady and reliable.

BSI seems to be a very temperamental sports car- sure it's exciting but doesn't always get you from a to b


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I remember a 500mg test E cycle that had me make personal bests in my lifts, and all I could think about was sex, all the time, with any woman, fat, skinny, old, young, ugly, pretty, every single women some how or another was a turn on.
> 
> I often wondered to myself that I wanted to see every woman naked.
> 
> ...


Hahaha love this. More or less describes my life for the last 14 weeks. Im gonna feel ashamed during PCT...haha


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Anyway! In other news, I have just booked 2 weeks in Mexico, going on the 4th June


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Anyway! In other news, I have just booked 2 weeks in Mexico, going on the 4th June


Went Cancun fkr fortnight last June best holiday ever mate will be awesome!


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Anyway! In other news, I have just booked 2 weeks in Mexico, going on the 4th June


nice, i was reading the other day trying to find what is still available, i'd rather go there than egypt, or india, will u front load as soon as you get there?? i try persuading the mrs to change destination but she isn't falling for it, she thinks i want to go to thailand for the partying??


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Went Cancun fkr fortnight last June best holiday ever mate will be awesome!


I went last june too! Loved it mate, that's why I'm going back 



boxinmetx said:


> nice, i was reading the other day trying to find what is still available, i'd rather go there than egypt, or india, will u front load as soon as you get there?? i try persuading the mrs to change destination but she isn't falling for it, she thinks i want to go to thailand for the partying??


Wouldn't buy anything from Mexico mate! Fukc that!

I'm going for a holiday anyway! Not a gear run! I won't be front loading anything apart from a load of alcohol and nice food! :lol:

I'm not on AAS atm mate, been off since December


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I went last june too! Loved it mate, that's why I'm going back
> 
> Wouldn't buy anything from Mexico mate! Fukc that!
> 
> ...


lol...i was reading that german blog and he was saying ur better off sourcing the ug stuff than a lot of the pharma stuff, i keep thinking i should just go for the holiday but then i keep thinking i'm missing the opportunity lol i could imagine her face getting stopped at customs lol, amybe i should send her off home the day before lol, never been to mexico, my cousin uses and he went to egypt last year and came back with nothing, he didn't even try LOL:'( have fun


----------



## juicejunkie (Sep 14, 2012)

Cancun excellent best holiday I was ever on. Just watch you don't get the "Columbian cold" when your there :tongue:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> not once did i say mods are on the take so learn to read


My ability to read is what is making you appear a FOS fool. Perhaps you should learn to write! I take it your a politician or wish you were


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> can u say anything more retarded than that???


Of course I can; @boxinmetx

how does that grab you as the most retarded thing I could say?

Off to see if there's any fun threads going. Bye honeybunch.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

boxinmetx said:


> lol...i was reading that german blog and he was saying ur better off sourcing the ug stuff than a lot of the pharma stuff, i keep thinking i should just go for the holiday but then i keep thinking i'm missing the opportunity lol i could imagine her face getting stopped at customs lol, amybe i should send her off home the day before lol, never been to mexico, my cousin uses and he went to egypt last year and came back with nothing, he didn't even try LOL:'( have fun


Not missing anything special mate, AAS are so readily available here in the UK that it's pointless trying to bring anything back

Egypt is where everyone gets the cheap cido's I think, I don't know a lot about getting stuff abroad, as it's something that's never appealed to me TBH

Just enjoy your holiday with your woman


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Of course I can; @boxinmetx
> 
> how does that grab you as the most retarded thing I could say?
> 
> Off to see if there's any fun threads going. Bye honeybunch.


laterz sweet cheeks


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> My ability to read is what is making you appear a FOS fool. Perhaps you should learn to write! I take it your a politician or wish you were


learn to write??? i ain't the one saying i read stuff that doesn't exist


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Not missing anything special mate, AAS are so readily available here in the UK that it's pointless trying to bring anything back
> 
> Egypt is where everyone gets the cheap cido's I think, I don't know a lot about getting stuff abroad, as it's something that's never appealed to me TBH
> 
> Just enjoy your holiday with your woman


haha yeah i'm thinking maybe i should just go and have fun, and yep cido's and nile sust is what you can get, but probably isn't worth it lol, i got a few months b4 i go and i'm looking forward to it a lot, don't want to ruin it i'd never hear the end of it lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Anyway! In other news, I have just booked 2 weeks in Mexico, going on the 4th June


Great place, been 3 times before to Temptations and going again 1st Aug to the 'The Royal Cancun'

Where abouts are you stopping??


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Wow the threads still open. Im going Egypt sunday. Just thought i'd drop that in. I also still have the munchies!

So when is OP posting blood test results?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I know of 2 mods who have used BSI, Mars on this thread and Magic who never gave an opinion on it. Said it before will say it again, why people get so excited about defending or slating a lab is beyond me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

i think the main thing is ppl forget what UGL is an abbreviation of , quality control maybe somewhat lacking....


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

i think the main thing is ppl forget what UGL is an abbreviation of , quality control maybe somewhat lacking.... and its the chance you take when ordering anything from a non pharma company.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Got two BSI Test E - both bunk.

Got two BSI TMTE - can't even use because the PIP is just horrendous (almost certainly bunk though).

Got two BSI TMTE from a different batch and that's absolutely spot on.

When they get it right, they're great. Problem is, they need to get it right more often. No lab can afford to sell so much crap. It ruins the reputation and puts the customer off.

I'm sitting on 65% dud gear. That's probably enough for me to not risk buying any more when I've finished the cycle.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Actually we don't use it.
> 
> We make up fake IDs like* 'Riptor' *then* 'RIPtor' *people off on the board by promising gear that never arrives to the member and spunking the money on a pretend lifestyle of being flashy and extravagant. Then LAUUUUUGH at people who despite our warnings never to deal drugs or source on UKM then complain to us they've been ripped off by another member. Who we've made up. Lolololololololol mortal beings.
> 
> That's all made up of course. Sort of.


Is there a hidden message here ? would appreciate a heads up


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RascaL18 said:


> So apparently I was making up that I had no tren in my one rip. a friend of mine who got some bsi onerip from a total different source at a total different time and said it was good. I swapped him 1vial of mine for a vial of his, his is totally diff color to mine his is like a honey colour and mines more like a veg oil color, I'll take photos when I'm due my next jab (tomorrow night) today I woke up wet, my stairs have me breathing heavy I was sat in traffic with beads of sweat on my temples and top lip, bearing in mind all I have done is swap my vial for his, 1.5ml and this is the day after.....even after the jabi could taste it.... Now I know I have tren in me
> 
> The pip is still there and I have the ball/lump in my glute but I think this is my reaction to EO
> 
> So if you want to carry on telling me bsi is a super lab.... It's a bit inconsistent...... I've just picked myself up some GB tren and burr prop to take over when this decent vial runs out.


i am sure @ewen said that you only get sides from crap Tren???


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i am sure @ewen said that you only get sides from crap Tren???


Knew someone was saying that. But when OP then starts to get sides, everyone says the first lot must have been a bad batch. Makes sense eh?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've used BSI onerip and rated it, used their t400 and it was sh1te also so was their methyl tren. Also heard the Var is cr4p as well.

I'm using Fuerza next and heard good things, then again i heard good things about BSI.

The best i've used in the past 18 months is Burr by a long long way and so have my mates who have loved it as well. Shame i can't get the b4stard stuff anymore!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

resten said:


> Knew someone was saying that. But when OP then starts to get sides, everyone says the first lot must have been a bad batch. Makes sense eh?


i know it is so funny it is sad.......

at the end of the day it is another UGL, there where so many promises when it first arrived one of them being no PIP due to some special oil they used to suspend the gear in......blah blah

now it seems they are producing not so great gear guys getting PIP, no sides, loads of sides etc.......

i say again as i did a while ago it is just another knew lab who have asked members on this forum too big the brand up (this is so obvious) for the reasons of sales......i have never used it nor will i ever use it i stick with 2 labs that have built the physique i have not and that is ROHM and PC.....you know those labs that were shut down (as everyone knew the owners or had a mate who once went to a show and sat next to a guy who was once a competitor who owned a gym that said they had all been busted)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i am sure @ewen said that you only get sides from crap Tren???


lol no i linked to an article showing crap tren has bad sides like the anaphylactic shock type symptoms , actual tren compound sides are a given as are test sides .

heres a list of tren sides ...

Negative Side Effects of tren:

Headaches

Fatigue

Lethargy

Loss of Appetite

Moodiness

Aggression

Depression

Anxiety

Insomnia

Night and Day Sweats

Increased body temp, metabloism

tren

Reduced sex drive

*Posititve Side Effects of tren:*

Increased strength gains

Increased muscle mass

Decreased Catabolism

Increased fat metabolism

Reduced water retention

Aggression-the good kind

Literally a poor man's GH with more toxic sides

those above are a given the below is the stuff you dont want making the process tren is made crappy and bad brewing ..

The "Rush and Flush"-this is the allergic, almost anaphylatic reaction you get after injecting tren from a kit.

Some of the excess solvent in the depot gets absorbed very quickly as does some of the tren. This leads to-in some-coughing fits, red face, increased blood pressure, increased body heat, headaches and fatigue or lethargy after you recover.

Depending upon solvent levels you will have pain and swelling at the injection site.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anaphylaxis

besides the op bought his first lot off a known scammer that swapped labels on vials iirc .

as for fakes it is highly possible going by something a member here said about another member here and his mate they were printing bsi labels and using wc tin tops and painting them green and to scratch them to see if they were yellow underneath of course this last bit is hearsay .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i got tren cough from test 400


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

of course it is 

thank you for such a detailed reply 

i must be mistaken how you worded it 



ewen said:


> lol no i linked to an article showing crap tren has bad sides like the anaphylactic shock type symptoms , actual tren compound sides are a given as are test sides .
> 
> heres a list of tren sides ...
> 
> ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no ugl is spot on and its stupid to think any lab is pip free or a super lab , in my case bsi is pip free so when asked im not gonna say it hurts like a bitch because for me it doesnt but for the next person it may well cripple them .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> of course it is
> 
> thank you for such a detailed reply
> 
> i must be mistaken how you worded it


we both know how i worded it i also linked an article giving the details , yes i admit my reply was in haste however the details were plain to see .

my mistake was not giving specifics .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> we both know how i worded it i also linked an article giving the details , yes i admit my reply was in haste however the details were plain to see .
> 
> my mistake was not giving specifics .


it was a good list of negative sides many of which guys are experiencing with BSI tren (insomnia, night, day sweats etc) i have no favor either way but the fact is that BSI tren gives the same negative sides as other brands, you might be lucky not to have them to badly but i would say with some certainty that not all of the members who claim they are getting one or more of those negative sides have some agenda against the lab.

i do remember your post concerning that BSI is not like all other labs who just put money first  please!!!!! they are a lab simple as that they have not produced gear for the greater good they have done this for money, that was a big claim to say otehr labs are doing this.....

i am confused to the passion on either side of the fence as it is a UGL no better or worse than most other labs but some claim it to be the holy grail or the devils water???? this is what i find pathetic....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> it was a good list of negative sides many of which guys are experiencing with BSI tren (insomnia, night, day sweats etc) i have no favor either way but the fact is that BSI tren gives the same negative sides as other brands, you might be lucky not to have them to badly but i would say with some certainty that not all of the members who claim they are getting one or more of those negative sides have some agenda against the lab.
> 
> i do remember your post concerning that BSI is not like all other labs who just put money first  please!!!!! they are a lab simple as that they have not produced gear for the greater good they have done this for money, that was a big claim to say otehr labs are doing this.....
> 
> i am confused to the passion on either side of the fence as it is a UGL no better or worse than most other labs but some claim it to be the holy grail or the devils water???? this is what i find pathetic....


they have to make money to stick around as with any lab point was take rohm for example they produce supertren dosed @ 1000mcg/ml , pc supertren 2000mcg/ml , bsi 2500mcg/ml , most online retailers have rohm/pc for mega money unlike bsi which is a reasonable price so that tells me fleecing its consumers is not the number 1 priority .

ive had good and bad labs bsi has helped me go from around 17 stone to 20 stone (along with diet/training) you know how hard it is to push boundaries , that and the fact ive had 0 pip and the products suit my goals are what makes bsi my lab of choice .

EDIT : ive been on tren e @ 500mg ew for nearly 4 weeks now i am starting to get tren sides however the first few weeks i had none i couldnt even tell i injected the stuff , night sweats and day sweats im warm and have vivid dreams .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

@Pscarb

Where can i get some of this "Devil's Water".

Sounds awesome.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> My pip free ttme is almost clear.
> 
> I'm sweating like a pig on a night though.
> 
> ...


How long did it take for you feel anything?

Im running 3ml and its very clear and pip free but only on week 2 so cant comment really.

Just very sceptical of it now, got a feeling nothing is going to happen.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Never used tren before, am 3 weeks in on 250mg bsi tren e and I am experiencing all of these mentioned sides! Apart from loss of libido as I'm actually worse, like a dog with 2 dicks.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Never used tren before, am 3 weeks in on 250mg bsi tren e and I am experiencing all of these mentioned sides! Apart from loss of libido as I'm actually worse, like a dog with 2 dicks.


Tren makes me too horny man.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Never used tren before, am 3 weeks in on 250mg bsi tren e and I am experiencing all of these mentioned sides! Apart from loss of libido as I'm actually worse, like a dog with 2 dicks.


you running test ?

i think ming said deca makes him rampant , i know not tren but shows it can work differently person to person .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> you running test ?
> 
> i think ming said deca makes him rampant , i know not tren but shows it can work differently person to person .


Yeh running test aswell


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Never used tren before, am 3 weeks in on 250mg bsi tren e and I am experiencing all of these mentioned sides! Apart from loss of libido as I'm actually worse, like a dog with 2 dicks.


My first run with tren you could've done pull ups on my knob, never that good again tho


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It's bad.... Had sex twice and 2 w4nks yesterday.... Still had 2 sex dreams last night!! This steroid sh1t is going to get me in trouble!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeh running test aswell


im running test 350 with tren also using proviron so couldnt say which is making my libido higher .


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i know it is so funny it is sad.......
> 
> at the end of the day it is another UGL, there where so many promises when it first arrived one of them being no PIP due to some special oil they used to suspend the gear in......blah blah
> 
> ...


Answered exactly right,,nice one Paul

Personally i think that clears everything up on the matter of BSI


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> im running test 350 with tren also using proviron so couldnt say which is making my libido higher .


I start my BSI monster cycle on monday mate and will be putting a jurno up, ull have to check it out, I couldnt wait so had 100mg var 3 days ago then 200mg the last 2 days and my delts were like they was going to explode already this morning, surely it shouldnt happen this fast lol.... put some pics on my fb page this morning i was that impressed with the pump


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Only thing youl find me speaking about from BSI is the TMTE, but even at that il still suggest PC or burr. Their tren e 250 gave me no gains, no sides, I was on it with their test400 and when 6 weeks in I had no gains, no sides and my blood pressure dropped to the low end of healthy. Unhappy

Their MTren stings like a fcuking wasp sting when it goes in and my focus and pumps were not what iv read on here with it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I start my BSI monster cycle on monday mate and will be putting a jurno up, ull have to check it out, I couldnt wait so had 100mg var 3 days ago then 200mg the last 2 days and my delts were like they was going to explode already this morning, surely it shouldnt happen this fast lol.... put some pics on my fb page this morning i was that impressed with the pump


just had a look , delts are looking swole thats mad lol

will defo keep tabs on your journo mate it will be a good indication of what the lab is right having someone use it and be strict on diet and training .


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> just had a look , delts are looking swole thats mad lol
> 
> will defo keep tabs on your journo mate it will be a good indication of what the lab is right having someone use it and be strict on diet and training .


Ill be getting my body fat checked properly and a weigh in every 4-5 weeks mate, everything will be on point so I cant blame it on bad diet and im always consistent so its not like im changing anything except adding the gear in...

I want to get some decent size on aswell as loose body fat to be ready for body power and im confident I can do it.

Ive noticed my latest vials have had a hologram on them so im guessing there is some fakes arround but dont know for sure, I suppose to fake a lab is quite flattering though lol...

Anyways its done its job for me in my last cycle so Ill continue to use it and aslong as I keep getting the results I want


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ill be getting my body fat checked properly and a weigh in every 4-5 weeks mate, everything will be on point so I cant blame it on bad diet and im always consistent so its not like im changing anything except adding the gear in...
> 
> I want to get some decent size on aswell as loose body fat to be ready for body power and im confident I can do it.
> 
> ...


yeah my halo`s extreme 75 and a tren e has holograms on .

i`ll keep an eye out for you at BP :thumbup1:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Last night my cardio was cut short because my jog I start (usually 15 min jog 2min walk 5min jog, 2min walk, 5 min fast hill climb, 2min walk....) my first 15min interval got to 6mins and I was blowing out of my ****, had to push emergency stop to get my breath and heart was POUNDING been sweating allll night, didn't sleep whilst 3-4ish, and I've gotta golf ball in my glute again...

NOW I am on tren....

When I get my box of tricks out I'll get pics of the oils and the batch numbers etc...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> it was a good list of negative sides many of which guys are experiencing with BSI tren (insomnia, night, day sweats etc) i have no favor either way but the fact is that BSI tren gives the same negative sides as other brands, you might be lucky not to have them to badly but i would say with some certainty that not all of the members who claim they are getting one or more of those negative sides have some agenda against the lab.
> 
> i do remember your post concerning that BSI is not like all other labs who just put money first  please!!!!! they are a lab simple as that they have not produced gear for the greater good they have done this for money, that was a big claim to say otehr labs are doing this.....
> 
> i am confused to the passion on either side of the fence as it is a UGL no better or worse than most other labs but some claim it to be the holy grail or the devils water???? this is what i find pathetic....


Too many people with vested interests or agendas is the problem IMO.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> they have to make money to stick around as with any lab point was take rohm for example they produce supertren dosed @ 1000mcg/ml , pc supertren 2000mcg/ml , bsi 2500mcg/ml , most online retailers have rohm/pc for mega money unlike bsi which is a reasonable price so that tells me fleecing its consumers is not the number 1 priority .


this is true but this is not the lab it is the site so nothing to do with the lab fleecing anyone, gear at source is nothong like what you pay for it on online sources and the labs have no say on what online site sell it for so again confused to why all other labs are fleecing???



ewen said:


> ive had good and bad labs bsi has helped me go from around 17 stone to 20 stone (along with diet/training) you know how hard it is to push boundaries , that and the fact ive had 0 pip and the products suit my goals are what makes bsi my lab of choice .


 this i am not disagreeing with at all and as i mentioned in my previous post you are lucky with zero sides, the labs i use have taken me from an also ran to top 3 in the UK and top 6 in the World with zero pip so pretty much the same apart from i don't seem to have a direct link to the source to speak about qualities of Raws etc 



ewen said:


> EDIT : ive been on tren e @ 500mg ew for nearly 4 weeks now i am starting to get tren sides however the first few weeks i had none i couldnt even tell i injected the stuff , night sweats and day sweats im warm and have vivid dreams .


could it of been underdosed?? and took a few weeks to gain momentum  .....only jkg



Kimball said:


> Too many people with vested interests or agendas is the problem IMO.


exactly buddy it is a shame they don't read their posts before posting as the *agenda * is not subtle at all.....


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> this is true but this is not the lab it is the site so nothing to do with the lab fleecing anyone, gear at source is nothong like what you pay for it on online sources and the labs have no say on what online site sell it for so again confused to why all other labs are fleecing???
> 
> this i am not disagreeing with at all and as i mentioned in my previous post you are lucky with zero sides, the labs i use have taken me from an also ran to top 3 in the UK and top 6 in the World with zero pip so pretty much the same apart from i don't seem to have a direct link to the source to speak about qualities of Raws etc
> 
> ...


Lol, subtle! This forum and subtle are not good friends

Poster 1 My new free BSI amazing, I started yesterday best results ever.

Poster 2 No it's not its rubbish I've run it for 12 weeks, been blood tested and got abscesses so I'm just finishing the vial off. Back to my favourite wildcat after that!

Might as well put pm me for prices after both posts!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think the super dosing of MT is not a good idea.

Rohm were the first in the UK to do MT I believe. Hardcore labs used to do Di methyl nandrolone and MT in one shot. That was very good. Old school the dose has always been 1mg per ml. That's all I've needed.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Lol, subtle! This forum and subtle are not good friends
> 
> Poster 1 My new free BSI amazing, I started yesterday best results ever.
> 
> ...


its the same on most forums, its a business after all lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Lol, subtle! This forum and subtle are not good friends
> 
> Poster 1 My new free BSI amazing, I started yesterday best results ever.
> 
> ...


its the same on most forums, its a business after all lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> I think the super dosing of MT is not a good idea.
> 
> Rohm were the first in the UK to do MT I believe. Hardcore labs used to do Di methyl nandrolone and MT in one shot. That was very good. Old school the dose has always been 1mg per ml. That's all I've needed.


however just because its 2500mcg/ml doesnt mean you have to take 1ml , if you get results off 1000mcg then it would make sense to get a product with 2500mcg/ml as it will last much longer and be more value for money or atleast thats my take on it , but then i am a tight assed northerner so penny pinching is in my blood


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> this is true but this is not the lab it is the site so nothing to do with the lab fleecing anyone, gear at source is nothong like what you pay for it on online sources and the labs have no say on what online site sell it for so again confused to why all other labs are fleecing???
> 
> this i am not disagreeing with at all and as i mentioned in my previous post you are lucky with zero sides, the labs i use have taken me from an also ran to top 3 in the UK and top 6 in the World with zero pip so pretty much the same apart from i don't seem to have a direct link to the source to speak about qualities of Raws etc
> 
> could it of been underdosed?? and took a few weeks to gain momentum  .....only jkg


maybe you should of run BSI you might of been #1 in uk and top 3 in world :whistling:

:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

I get sides from their tren, makes me a compulsive fanboy  :lol:

Here's something though, I finished my one vial of EQTrenTest last week and started the 2nd one this week, I had mega pip , a lump the size of a tennis ball, and I could barely move my leg. Same batch numbers.

Thing is, I know it's all my own fault, I literally slammed the jab in, never aspirated, and went for a few mile walk in cold weather right after. Pip can come from from the person as well as the compound.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> maybe you should of run BSI you might of been #1 in uk and top 3 in world :whistling:
> 
> :laugh:


this could be very true........maybe if you use another lab you would gained more strength and i would be seeing you on the UK's strongest man  or at least in the top 6 :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> this could be very true........maybe if you use another lab you would gained more strength and i would be seeing you on the UK's strongest man  or at least in the top 6 :thumb:


haha you didnt watch last years uk`s strongest man then 

i was on it albeit a helper but i got more air time than the athletes :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> haha you didnt watch last years uk`s strongest man then
> 
> i was on it albeit a helper but i got more air time than the athletes :lol:


so you helped at the show?? yes i can see how that is the same  because you take gear and lift to make tea


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol at the banter


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> so you helped at the show?? yes i can see how that is the same  because you take gear and lift to make tea


it sure beats judging naked oiled up men under spotlights


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> it sure beats judging naked oiled up men under spotlights


yea i am sure it does, but then when i do judge i have wannabees making me Tea


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yea i am sure it does, but then when i do judge i have wannabees making me Tea


all ive got is clingon`s .

that reminds me i need to book my back sack and crack :laugh:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

liam0810 said:


> I've used BSI onerip and rated it, used their t400 and it was sh1te also so was their methyl tren. Also heard the Var is cr4p as well.
> 
> I'm using Fuerza next and heard good things, then again i heard good things about BSI.
> 
> T*he best i've used in the past 18 months is Burr by a long long way and so have my mates who have loved it as well. Shame i can't get the b4stard stuff anymore!*


Anyone know why Burr seem to have disappeared? 12 months ago Burr threads were common on ukm, now nothing.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ewen said:


> it sure beats judging naked oiled up men under spotlights


Nothing beats that.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Great place, been 3 times before to Temptations and going again 1st Aug to the 'The Royal Cancun'
> 
> Where abouts are you stopping??


Riviera Maya is the area we're staying mate, hotel is called El Dorado

Can't bloody wait!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hotdog147 said:


> Anyway! In other news, I have just booked 2 weeks in Mexico, going on the 4th June





Fatstuff said:


> It's bad.... Had sex twice and 2 w4nks yesterday.... Still had 2 sex dreams last night!! This steroid sh1t is going to get me in trouble!!!


 :lol:



Hotdog147 said:


> Riviera Maya is the area we're staying mate, hotel is called El Dorado
> 
> Can't bloody wait!


Their sustanon preloads are good to go, so are the deca preloads also are good, but don't bring anything back.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Actually we don't use it.
> 
> We make up fake IDs like 'Riptor' then 'RIPtor' people off on the board by promising gear that never arrives to the member and spunking the money on a pretend lifestyle of being flashy and extravagant. Then LAUUUUUGH at people who despite our warnings never to deal drugs or source on UKM then complain to us they've been ripped off by another member. Who we've made up. Lolololololololol mortal beings.
> 
> That's all made up of course. Sort of.


There is another one who has fu*ked off owing another member a couple of ton you know, " well respected " member too by all accounts, quite surprised given his job he wont answer emails etc over £200 !


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds like a bad rap?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Riviera Maya is the area we're staying mate, hotel is called El Dorado
> 
> Can't bloody wait!


when you going there mate, im going to the very same place in June


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

How is this still going on lol,

Feel sorry for the people who got crap BSI stuff...( If it's actually true and not lab politics )

but mine seems fine....so....

Nananana ha ha unlucky


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

I wonder if the bunk stuff was bought from some dodgy website that went to the wind, my super rip seems to be doing the trick not got severe sides but have got some, only on 3ml a week though.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> when you going there mate, im going to the very same place in June


4th mate, what about you?


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

God forbid you got a fake batch of steroids copying an underground labs name.... Don't think this has ever happened before in the history of steroid usage.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mshadows said:


> God forbid you got a fake batch of steroids copying an underground labs name.... Don't think this has ever happened before in the history of steroid usage.


With all due respect mate l find it fu*king astounding they would do it too a lab that has only ever gotten air time on this forum.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Tbh i think it'd be a good idea for the mods to name and shame the members which have stolen money off people


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> With all due respect mate l find it fu*king astounding they would do it too a lab that has only ever gotten air time on this forum.


Looks like people need to understand the one fundamental about buying steroids, get a good source before you start jabbing cooking oil into your leg.

I have only had experiences with Pro-chem and BSI and luckily have had 2 great experiences, wouldn't stop me from trying other labs though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mshadows said:


> Looks like people need to understand the one fundamental about buying steroids, get a good source before you start jabbing cooking oil into your leg.
> 
> I have only had experiences with Pro-chem and BSI and luckily have had 2 great experiences, wouldn't stop me from trying other labs though.


I could not agree more, I trust my sources implicitly or l wouldn't use them...


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mshadows said:


> God forbid you got a fake batch of steroids copying an underground labs name.... Don't think this has ever happened before in the history of steroid usage.


Rohm and alpha pharma are two but I'm sure there are more


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Rohm and alpha pharma are two but I'm sure there are more


Them two l understand TBH...


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

Well tbh I am sorry people are getting bad experiences from any lab not just BSI, as it's hard enough to get what you want these days, without the added worry of it being dodgy.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> Them two l understand TBH...


Yes I agree. Quality proven labs but if the bsi is getting copied then that's a complete joke


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Yes I agree. Quality proven labs but if the bsi is getting copied then that's a complete joke


Hence why l call bullsh*t on it mate TBH.


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Rohm and alpha pharma are two but I'm sure there are more


Are you implying that no other UGL has had bad batches/fakes?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mshadows said:


> Are you implying that no other UGL has had bad batches/fakes?


 :confused1:

He says there are more ?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> Hence why l call bullsh*t on it mate TBH.


Absolutely


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mshadows said:


> Are you implying that no other UGL has had bad batches/fakes?


You said that in the history of steroid usage no ugl's had been faked. And I named two that have. Unless I missed the irony of your post


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> :confused1:
> 
> He says there are more ?


Yep, he had fake med-tech immediately before this


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> Hence why l call bullsh*t on it mate TBH.


Exactly, it's not happening

A bad batch from an UGL is hardly ground breaking news, sh!t happens

It's happened to many labs


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

luther1 said:


> You said that in the history of steroid usage no ugl's had been faked. And I named two that have. Unless I missed the irony of your post


Oh, misread and thought you said that only those had been faked


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Exactly, it's not happening
> 
> A bad batch from an UGL is hardly ground breaking news, sh!t happens
> 
> It's happened to many labs


I have genuinely been tickled by the whole " pro and against " brigade regarding this lab but the one thing that has really tickled me is people calling fakes on bad gear, l mean come on :lol:

I was warned a bit back about a bad batch of PC knocking about, they still sold it because they wanted there dosh, couldn't give a fu*k about the punters, there fu*king DRUG DEALERS FFS, there not here for the good of bodybuilding !


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hence why l call bullsh*t on it mate TBH.


I've been calling bull**** on it all thread mate, and several of the previous times he's waded in way ott


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have genuinely been tickled by the whole " pro and against " brigade regarding this lab but the one thing that has really tickled me is people calling fakes on bad gear, l mean come on :lol:
> 
> I was warned a bit back about a bad batch of PC knocking about, they still sold it because they wanted there dosh, couldn't give a fu*k about the punters, there fu*king DRUG DEALERS FFS, there not here for the good of bodybuilding !


They don't do it for love do they!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have genuinely been tickled by the whole " pro and against " brigade regarding this lab but the one thing that has really tickled me is people calling fakes on bad gear, l mean come on :lol:
> 
> I was warned a bit back about a bad batch of PC knocking about, they still sold it because they wanted there dosh, couldn't give a fu*k about the punters, *there fu*king DRUG DEALERS FFS*, there not here for the good of bodybuilding !


too many people are quick to forget this


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> too many people are quick to forget this


You think :lol:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

As you can see here is my steroid box and I have gear from all other labs, it's not a alteria motive.... I genuinely bought 10 bottles of bsi one rip with my own hard earned cash. You can see med tech, alpha, bsi, galenika, burr,gb...



Low and behold the batches are the same.... Same batch numbers but here is the color differences.......



Dark Yellow ones gives all the sides, light yellow doesn't give any...

It actually looks lighter than it is.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

And now I'm coughing like a **** and taking short sharp breaths!!!!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

If all my bottles was like this I'd be bumming bsi!!!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

RascaL18 said:


> As you can see here is my steroid box and I have gear from all other labs, it's not a alteria motive.... I genuinely bought 10 bottles of bsi one rip with my own hard earned cash. You can see med tech, alpha, bsi, galenika, burr,gb...
> 
> View attachment 117521
> View attachment 117522
> ...


One heck of a stash mate, how many cycles do you buy in advance?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Rascal why would you want and be proud of your sweaty head...lol


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> Rascal why would you want and be proud of your sweaty head...lol


This is the result of my tren cough haha


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

RascaL18 said:


> This is the result of my tren cough haha


Ha ha, nasty, I've only ever had it a few times ..


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> One heck of a stash mate, how many cycles do you buy in advance?


I bought the gb and burr to replace the bsi and the alpha are a few left overs


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> As you can see here is my steroid box and I have gear from all other labs, it's not a alteria motive.... I genuinely bought 10 bottles of bsi one rip with my own hard earned cash. You can see med tech, alpha, bsi, galenika, burr,gb...
> 
> View attachment 117521
> View attachment 117522
> ...


I'm no chemist but I'd say it's safe to say there is no tren in the first barrel

Also...unibrow, get that sorted mate you sweaty b*stard! :lol:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> I'm no chemist but I'd say it's safe to say there is no tren in the first barrel
> 
> Also...unibrow, get that sorted mate you sweaty b*stard! :lol:


On with it now haha off to Liverpool tomorrow so need rid of the brow and a shave!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> Ha ha, nasty, I've only ever had it a few times ..


I welcome it with open arms haha I know I'm on tren then! My feelings are mega different with this new bottle. I feel like I'm a king I'm have a little spring in my step and got confidence back... Now I'm on tren!!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> As you can see here is my steroid box and I have gear from all other labs, it's not a alteria motive.... I genuinely bought 10 bottles of bsi one rip with my own hard earned cash. You can see med tech, alpha, bsi, galenika, burr,gb...
> 
> View attachment 117521
> View attachment 117522
> ...


Mine are the same batch number as this.

Without drawing from all 4 vials though I'm not gonna know which I've got


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

The colour has nothing to do with it,

Pc rohm and other ugl have all produced clear , light brown , rusty brown colours , its all to do with the raws , purity, heat process , solvents used or not used , and solvents used etc have an element on sides effects ,

Also it's said the solvents give certain sides, ie higher BA and lower or no BB content is said to be responsible for tren cough ?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

don1 said:


> The colour has nothing to do with it,
> 
> Pc rohm and other ugl have all produced clear , light brown , rusty brown colours , its all to do with the raws , purity, heat process , solvents used or not used , and solvents used etc have an element on sides effects ,
> 
> Also it's said the solvents give certain sides, ie higher BA and lower or no BB content is said to be responsible for tren cough ?


So your STILL trying to say my vials are good ahit, even though I swapped 1,just 1vial with a friend with the SAME batch number, so surely it's the same solvents and same heat process used in that batch unless bsi just print out a ****load of labels and it all gets thrown on all vials....

My vials DO NOT have tren. There is no way any one can tell me they do!!!

I have used tren many of time and I KNOW when I'm on tren, 2x1.5ml jabs in on the new vial and I am on tren, 3.5weeks on my gear and nothing!!!

Don't even insult my intelligence and tell me I'm pretending that Im imagining there is no tren in my vials.

Right now, 3daya in and I'm suffering trensomnia!!!! 2jabs in I got tren cough.... 1 jab in I got all the sides.....

Some one some where has a fair wod of my money that is t easy to earn in return for some vials which isn't what it says and to be honest I'm pretty ****ed off. How any one can sit behind a computer screen and tell me my batch has ten is beyond me!! I would shoot the whole 10ml consider fly knowing I'd only be getting prop and no tren!!!!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Dux said:


> Mine are the same batch number as this.
> 
> Without drawing from all 4 vials though I'm not gonna know which I've got


The lighter yellow is almost like a vegatble oil colour, the darker one is more golden. If you draw it out check for the deepens of the gold, are you feeling any tren sides?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> The lighter yellow is almost like a vegatble oil colour, the darker one is more golden. If you draw it out check for the deepens of the gold, are you feeling any tren sides?


I've not started using it yet, still cruising


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Dux said:


> I've not started using it yet, still cruising


Look forward to the lumpy pip!! Even the good vial gives the pip


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Well there's obviously serious problems with BSI. I've had no problems with them myself (maybe just been lucky). Can't see me risking using their gear again when there's so many good, consistent labs out there to choose from...


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> As you can see here is my steroid box and I have gear from all other labs, it's not a alteria motive.... I genuinely bought 10 bottles of bsi one rip with my own hard earned cash. You can see med tech, alpha, bsi, galenika, burr,gb...
> 
> View attachment 117521
> View attachment 117522
> ...


You can see there from the same batch lol. have a 2x vials of tren ace and tren e and all are yellow in colour



RascaL18 said:


> I welcome it with open arms haha I know I'm on tren then! My feelings are mega different with this new bottle. I feel like I'm a king I'm have a little spring in my step and got confidence back... Now I'm on tren!!!


. You know its good as you said. feel like your on top of the world.

only good thing Bsi have done is changing to clear vials. as now you be able to see if the tren is yellow in colour, before you use it.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Why do some vials say manufactured in Geneva and some in Frankfurt? Or am I being paranoid lol


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Why do people think getting tren cough means that their gear is good? Tren cough is from the BA within the oil.

I have got 'Tren' cough injecting Test.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

^^ I got it from Creatine.


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> ^^ I got it from Creatine.


Obviously went down the wrong pipe!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mshadows said:


> Why do people think getting tren cough means that their gear is good? Tren cough is from the BA within the oil.
> 
> I have got 'Tren' cough injecting Test.


To be honest, when you get zero effects/side effects from your vial, the get another vial, and it's darker, it's giving you a tight throat breathing difficulties tren cough and everything associated with tren... The tren cough is least of my worrys


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ahal84 said:


> Why do some vials say manufactured in Geneva and some in Frankfurt? Or am I being paranoid lol


Depends if it was brewed in the bath or the kitchen sink, the sink was made in Frankfurt and the bath was Geneva


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Depends if it was brewed in the bath or the kitchen sink, the sink was made in Frankfurt and the bath was Geneva


Let's face it: "Made in Geneva" or "Made in Frankfurt" sounds a bit more exotic than "Knocked up in a kitchen in S****horpe".


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> Let's face it: "Made in Geneva" or "Made in Frankfurt" sounds a bit more exotic than "Knocked up in a kitchen in S****horpe".


They probably stirr it up with their frankfurt


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> Let's face it: "Made in Geneva" or "Made in Frankfurt" sounds a bit more exotic than "Knocked up in a kitchen in S****horpe".


That tickled me, have a rep :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l just point out your all full of sh*t, have clearly no idea about gear, never used it before so nothing to compare it too and giving this lab a bad name due to all of your stupidity !

BSI us the Bughatti Vehyron of steroids and that's the end of the argument !


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> 4th mate, what about you?


23rd so will probably mis you but least youl be able to give me some good tips when i go lol


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Mshadows said:


> Why do people think getting tren cough means that their gear is good? *Tren cough is from the BA within the oil.*
> 
> I have got 'Tren' cough injecting Test.


No it isn't, it's from impurities due to the raw method by which tren has to be made, if it was from BA everone would get "tren" cough from genuine sustanon as they use more BA than anyone including many ugl's.

"tren" cough from test is rare, iv'e had it once from genuine Norma, it's due to a having a micro-pulminary embolism, it's well documented in many TRT endocrinology journals.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mars said:


> No it isn't, it's from impurities due to the raw method by which tren has to be made, if it was from BA everone would get "tren" cough from genuine sustanon as they use more BA than anyone including many ugl's.
> 
> "tren" cough from test is rare, iv'e had it once from genuine Norma, it's due to a having a micro-pulminary embolism, it's well documented in many TRT endocrinology journals.


That doesn't sound good. Think I'll be steering clear of Tren! The word embolism in a sentence would make me steer clear of most things!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

well ladys and gentlemen..... I am officially on tren.... my work out today was absolute gash, couldn't breath I was sweating like a pig and everything.

super-duper side-free tren my ****!!! there just was NO tren!!!!!!

wonder what BSI really stands for....


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

RascaL18 said:


> well ladys and gentlemen..... I am officially on tren.... my work out today was absolute gash, couldn't breath I was sweating like a pig and everything.
> 
> super-duper side-free tren my ****!!! there just was NO tren!!!!!!
> 
> *wonder what BSI really stands for....*


Bull **** Injectables? :whistling:

Actually dont know as i have never used BSI yet....maybe never as feedback is 50/50


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Bull **** Injectables? :whistling:
> 
> Actually dont know as i have never used BSI yet....maybe never as feedback is 50/50


Never having used qualifies you at least a 2 page diatribe on how good or bad it is!


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

to the op im on bsi test 250mg so will see how i get on if i at least have an increase in my libido is usually how i can tell as i get crazy horny


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> well ladys and gentlemen..... I am officially on tren.... my work out today was absolute gash, couldn't breath I was sweating like a pig and everything.
> 
> super-duper side-free tren my ****!!! there just was NO tren!!!!!!
> 
> wonder what BSI really stands for....


Trained legs myself yesterday, Doing lunges down a corridor, couldn't breath, sweat p*ssing down my face. felt like i just run a minute mile.


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Trained legs myself yesterday, Doing lunges down a corridor, couldn't breath, sweat p*ssing down my face. felt like i just run a minute mile.


Using bsi tren?


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

bebe247 said:


> Using bsi tren?


Yeh Tren ace 100mg eod


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

started Tren/Test this week first time with tren will see how i get on


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

RascaL18 said:


> well ladys and gentlemen..... I am officially on tren.... my work out today was absolute gash, couldn't breath I was sweating like a pig and everything.
> 
> super-duper side-free tren my ****!!! there just was NO tren!!!!!!
> 
> wonder what BSI really stands for....


I dont get any of this.

What does and everything mean? and how do you know there was NO tren?

Read any posts on here or any other forum about possible tren sides that go back long before BSI was even a drop of spunk and 99% will say they have similar side effects. So what you are posting certainly begs a question.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mars said:


> I dont get any of this.
> 
> What does and everything mean? and how do you know there was NO tren?
> 
> Read any posts on here or any other forum about possible tren sides that go back long before BSI was even a drop of spunk and 99% will say they have similar side effects. So what you are posting certainly begs a question.


I think he is referring to previous posts that claimed BSI was so well made it had alleviated sides that tren cause mate.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Milky said:


> I think he is referring to previous posts that claimed BSI was so well made it had alleviated sides that tren cause mate.


My mistake then but TBH if anyone believes that, given the raw ingredients it's made from, they are a bloody idiot  .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mars said:


> My mistake then but TBH if anyone believes that, given the raw ingredients it's made from, they are a bloody idiot  .


Mate my jaw hit the floor when l read it TBH :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mars said:


> My mistake then but TBH if anyone believes that, given the raw ingredients it's made from, they are a bloody idiot  .


No mate its because BSI source only the best as they not in it to just make money, sides are bad for quality tren


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

Mars said:


> No it isn't, it's from impurities due to the raw method by which tren has to be made, if it was from BA everone would get "tren" cough from genuine sustanon as they use more BA than anyone including many ugl's.
> 
> "tren" cough from test is rare, iv'e had it once from genuine Norma, it's due to a having a micro-pulminary embolism, it's well documented in many TRT endocrinology journals.


Exactly right. - coughed once off organon sus. cough every single time of tren. im sick of saying its the tren. ITS THE TREN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

Milky said:


> I think he is referring to previous posts that claimed BSI was so well made it had alleviated sides that tren cause mate.


But there wasn't one. There's never been a single claim that BSI tren has NO bad side effects.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> But there wasn't one. There's never been a single claim that BSI tren has NO bad side effects.


I think you find there was mate.......


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> I think you find there was mate.......


Pretty sure I had read this too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> I think you find there was mate.......


Then i'd like someone to point it out. All I read was the article about brewing tren, and that some of the more harsh side effects are from that if it's done a certain way. If that's what you are referring to ?


----------



## bigbudy (Jan 1, 2013)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> But there wasn't one. There's never been a single claim that BSI tren has NO bad side effects.


Rofl dude  just read the 1st post of this thread....


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

bigbudy said:


> Rofl dude  just read the 1st post of this thread....


Um. what ?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Has anyone used their EquiTren?

I'm not @rsed about whether anyone thinks its bunk or underdosed, I'll make my own mind up about it, but I've just pinned 1.5ml of it for the first time with 1ml of WC T500 and it took a hell of a lot of effort to get it in my quad, almost as though it was syrup.

Anyone any experience of this? Is it to be expected due to the high % of gear per ml?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

Dux said:


> Has anyone used their EquiTren?
> 
> I'm not @rsed about whether anyone thinks its bunk or underdosed, I'll make my own mind up about it, but I've just pinned 1.5ml of it for the first time with 1ml of WC T500 and it took a hell of a lot of effort to get it in my quad, almost as though it was syrup.
> 
> Anyone any experience of this? Is it to be expected due to the high % of gear per ml?


Not the equitren , but using their equitrentest. And loving it tbh. Does take a little while to get in the muscle, but nothing too bad. I wouldnt wanna put it in my quads with a thinner pin tbh, 22g blacks in the glutes is hard enough.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Well I'm not impressed.

It's now been 36 hours since I pinned the EquiTren, and I've had none of the sides.

This stuff is clearly bunk, I haven't got weighed but I can tell I haven't put any weight on, and despite not being to the gym yet, I know my strength hasn't gone up.

Typical BSI.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dux said:


> Well I'm not impressed.
> 
> It's now been 36 hours since I pinned the EquiTren, and I've had none of the sides.
> 
> ...


 :lol:

im going to jab some test 400 in about an hour , you`d have thought i`d feel it kick in by now :laugh:


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just started 3rd vial super rip all bought together from same source. Really bad PIP on the two jabs from new bottle. Seems to be some inconsistency there. Just got some zafa sust if I mix it will there be a good chance of PIP reduction?


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Dux said:


> Well I'm not impressed.
> 
> It's now been 36 hours since I pinned the EquiTren, and I've had none of the sides.
> 
> ...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Dux said:


> Well I'm not impressed.
> 
> It's now been 36 hours since I pinned the EquiTren, and I've had none of the sides.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------

